

Why MapReduce is Easy - pharkmillups
http://blog.basho.com/2011/03/30/why-mapreduce-is-easy/

======
RickHull
Did you just tell me to go fuck myself?

~~~
grourk
I believe he did, Bob.

~~~
lallysingh
Context: <http://browsertoolkit.com/fault-tolerance.png>

